# FFMPEG und ton

## AROK

Hi,

bin gerade dabei ein Video mit FFMPEG umzuwandeln. Dabei habe ich aber das Problem, dass der Ton nicht so recht will. Eigentlich wollte ich AC3 oder vorbis. Aber es klappt nur mit mp2 oder mp3.

```

ffmpeg -i test.avi -f avi -vcodec mpeg4 -b 800k -g 300 -bf 2 -acodec mp3 -ac 2 test_neu.avi

```

Ansonsten gibt mir zwar avinfo aus, dass das Video eine Vorbis Tonspur enthält, aber ich höre nichts, wenn ich das Video abspiele. (mit VLC und anderen). AC3 oder Vorbis Musikdateien werden aber problemlos abgespielt.

Oder würdet ihr einen anderen Audicodec nutzen? 

Gruß AROK

----------

## borsdel

hast du deine use-flags von ffmpeg überprüft?

ansonsten ist vorbis schon nett. und ac3 sollte man eigentlich meiden...

mfg borsdel

----------

## AROK

Hallo,

vorbis steht in den use-Flags. FFMPEG beschwert sich ja auch nicht ,es ist nur nichts zu hören.

----------

## Dragonix

Passt vorbis in einen avi container?

Schonmal matroska probiert?

Wenn du die Datei mim VLC abspielst, was steht denn dann unter "Stream und Media Informationen"? (Reiter Erweitert)?

----------

## AROK

Hallo,

 *Quote:*   

> Passt vorbis in einen avi container?

 

Dachte schon, mal nachschauen..

 *Quote:*   

> Schonmal matroska probiert?

 

ffmpeg mag nicht:

```

ffmpeg -i test.avi -f matroska -vcodec mpeg4 -b 800k -g 300 -bf 2 -acodec vorbis -ac 2 test_xvid_mp3.mkv

FFmpeg version SVN-rUNKNOWN, Copyright (c) 2000-2007 Fabrice Bellard, et al.

  configuration: --prefix=/usr --libdir=/usr/lib --shlibdir=/usr/lib --mandir=/usr/share/man --enable-static --enable-shared --cc=i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc --disable-altivec --disable-debug --disable-dv1394 --disable-network --disable-opts --enable-libmp3lame --enable-libvorbis --enable-libogg --enable-libtheora --enable-libogg --enable-liba52 --enable-pthreads --enable-xvid --enable-x11grab --enable-libogg --enable-libdts --enable-x264 --enable-libfaad --enable-libfaac --enable-amr-nb --enable-amr-wb --enable-amr-if2 --enable-gpl --enable-pp --disable-strip

  libavutil version: 49.4.0

  libavcodec version: 51.40.2

  libavformat version: 51.11.0

  built on Jun 19 2007 09:53:10, gcc: 4.1.2 (Gentoo 4.1.2)

Seems stream 0 codec frame rate differs from container frame rate: 30000.00 (30000/1) -> 25.00 (25/1)

Input #0, avi, from 'test.avi':

  Duration: 00:00:26.2, start: 0.000000, bitrate: 875 kb/s

  Stream #0.0: Video: mpeg4, yuv420p, 512x384, 25.00 fps(r)

  Stream #0.1: Audio: mp3, 44100 Hz, mono, 96 kb/s

Unable for find a suitable output format for 'test_xvid_mp3.mkv'

```

Libmatroska ist aber installiert, ein useflag dafür gibt es bei ffmpeg auch nicht. 

 *Quote:*   

> Wenn du die Datei mim VLC abspielst, was steht denn dann unter "Stream und Media Informationen"? (Reiter Erweitert)?

 

Codec: undef

Grüße

AROK

PS: AC3 wollte ich, weil es meine Soundkarte direkt über SPDIF ausgeben kann, uns sich das so einfach besser anhört.

----------

## Vortex375

 *Quote:*   

> Passt vorbis in einen avi container?

 

Nein.

----------

## AROK

Hallo,

leider geht AC3 immer noch nicht mit FFMPEG. Wenn ich Tagret DVD einstelle, geht es immerhin halbwegs (Ton hörbar), aber  es gehen einige Kanäle verloren (links und Front).

Hat von euch  Jemand Erfahrung mit FFMPEG und AC3? 

Gruß

AROK

----------

## c_m

Nimm bei solchen experimenten lieber ogm als container. Avi ist imo da ziemlich bescheiden, da afaik nicht auf mehrkanalton ausgelegt.

----------

